# Trip of a Life Time Pix



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Well SLr pretty much told you the lowdown. Between the meals, cigars, sights, and clubs it was a 7 day whirlwind trip. I feel honored to meet the other guys on the trip even mike lol! We had one hell of a good time, and if I may be so bold to speak for the others we were treated like kings. I know I will remember our hosts hospitality and the people of Lebanon and Cyprus forever.

During a brief period in time were we together in that special place, but for that time I have gained a lifetime of new friendships and knowledge.

Mikes

link to the Pix (on CW) http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/mikes/albums.php?set_albumListPage=1

Mods if it not allowed to link pix from the other site feel free to edit my post tia.


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

WOW! That just looks like a fantastic trip. Thanks for sharing the photos, seemed like an episode of the "Forbidden Planet!


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks Mike!

_SIMPLY_ *SUMPTUOUS!!*


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

WOW.....now I know where I'm going on vacation. Thanks for the link Mike


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

There were pictures of Cyprus on there?? All I saw was the beautiful blonde.....  :r  

Looks like a good time, Mike! Now, get your a$$ to the Land of Lincoln Herf!! :r Oh, and bring your wife!!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Best Pix of cigars I have ever seen.
Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

*WOW!!!!!*  

What a place! Thanks for sharing the pics!

:w


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*WOW!

This beat what my humidor looks like anyday!! :r

Man, that's living. I Wanna go to Beirut.* :w


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Holy F---in' S--t!!!

Man, now I have to go to Lebanon.

I just looked through those pictures again!

SWEET!!

P.S. I'll download them into an album!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Mikey,

You gotta come to the LOLH. I gotsa' rub elbows wit you.

You're up there with GOD!!*


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

WWWWWOWWWWWW.....
DDRRROOOOOOOOOLLLLL.....

How are the prices in Cyprus/Lebanon?

Ex: prices of staples (monte 2, PSD4, Sig VI, Esplend, RASS...)


----------



## wk-mang (Oct 27, 2003)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing those great pics!

Aloha,

Wade


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Im glad yall liked the pix. There are about 800 more that are good as well :0) SLR, myself, larry, and Dan wrote up an official structured trip report that I just got done putting pix into. Is a 6 page magazine layout type article. I THINK CW is gonna host it or maybe cWise maybe it will even appear on our 'good friends' websites...

Keep an eye out and or I will post a link to it.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Might as well top this for the new CS'ers after seeing the master case picture from this trip on another thread.

mikes


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Very nice, Mike! That's a trip I'd love to take one day. Thanks for sharing!



MoTheMan said:


> I Wanna go to Beirut. :w


There's a sentiment one doesn't hear very often.

It used to be called _the Paris of the Mediterranean_. Lebanon's capital Beirut was said to be everything a city built between the mountains and a beautiful sea should be: cosmopolitan, glamorous, and historic. That was before the 15-year civil war which ended in 1990. Since then, billions of dollars have been spent rebuilding the city.


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

How do you sleep after that?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

What a wonderful experience! Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Loved the "Habanos on the shoe" ...a classic.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow I want a trip like that! But thanks for sharing the pix!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

holy crap!!!!!!:dr :dr


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

that is incredible. can i hide in your suitcase when you go back


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Dammmmnnnn ! Nice pics . There goes the credit card balance again .


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Beirut is happening party city. The food must be amazing; as Lebonese are the best chefs in that region. Incredible selection of cigars; was there much for aged cigars for sale too? Saudi has a lot of cigars also. Great pics.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great trip, super pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

Great pictures and I'm glad you guys had a great time. What did you guys bring back for cigars?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Holy moly !!

So thats were that pic came from. 

Wow that was one hell of a trip. I cant decide what picture is better. They all look great.

I would love to take a trip like that someday. 

I am off to LCDH in Rome in November... I cant wait.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow, looks like you had quite a time!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I am off to LCDH in Rome in November... I cant wait.


PICTURES!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

NOT LCDH but a Nice cigar and pipe store in Rome -


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

My mother had to get in the pic.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

In which case...MORE PICTURES (next month when you get back)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> In which case... PICTURES (next month when you get back)


Be back on Dec 5th !!! Go for Thanksgiving to see my parents. We will probably be one of the few in Italy celebrating the holiday.


----------



## kkc (Jul 11, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!!! I AM DROOLING!!!!!!!!!!!:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

WOW it all looks nice, guess i now have somewhere else to visit now.


----------



## kkc (Jul 11, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Be back on Dec 5th !!! Go for Thanksgiving to see my parents. We will probably be one of the few in Italy celebrating the holiday.


A couple of your pictures look like the Amalfi Coast. Have you been to Positano??? :dr I've lived in Italy for a couple of years...pure chaos living there but it has got to be one of the most beautiful countries I've been to. I


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

gah.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I think I just drooled all over myself!!! :dr :dr :dr The sights, stogies, food, and memories all came through so well in your pics. I am impressed!


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

Sweet!!! I would thought I went to heaven. lol


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

So how many boxes of ISOM's did you bring back?

Awesome pics. I could die there and be happy.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

this is just criminal!

can I smoke your butt please?


----------

